# Opportunity Charging



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

Charging a vehicle at home is always going to be the most reliable method of keeping topped off, but a great way to increase range is to take advantage of opportunity charging. But, many public chargers use OEM equipment that may be difficult for the DIYer to find and/or understand.

Here is a great resource for finding public chargers: http://www.evchargernews.com/ Please use this website. Submit "I was there" reports, new charger locations, problems, etc. The better our charging infrastructure is, the better off we all are.


*SAE J1772*
A new standard for noth America have now been approved by the Society of Automotive Engineering (SAE), the *J1772.
*See the wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAE_J1772
Here is more information directly from the* SAE website.

Examples of now Defunct charging standards 

* *Avcon* (conductive)
Details: 240VAC, 30A
Active website: http://www.avconev.com
Wiring Instructions and Schematic

*Small Paddle Inductive* (SPI)
The system was known as Magne Charge, but it seems to have gone defunct. GM and Toyota dropped it. It's probably not wise to invest any more in this system.
But, http://www.cleanfuelconnection.com/ seems to be the resource for any further information regarding SPI.

*Large Paddle Inductive* (LPI)
It looks like LPI is a part of the Magne Charge system, but it was dropped long ago.

*http://www.sae.org/servlets/dlymags...gCodeSearch=AEI&searchQuery=j1772&magCode=AEI 
*


----------



## matthieu149 (May 9, 2011)

I've added some information about the SAE J1772 standard.
I'm new here, so I hope I did it correctly!

Regards


----------

